# Has anyone used this for prints?



## Balmiesgirl

I am curious if anyone has used this product and if you have how it worked for you? www.inkAID.com

I am sorry if this is posted under the wrong topic...


----------



## SmileBubbles

I haven&#8217;t used it before but now I thought of using it and hope it will work well.


----------



## AinselyKalls

I heard this product from one of my friend also but I don&#8217;t want to use it until I get a good result from someone.


----------

